# "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B



## ahonobaka

Forgive me if this has already been discussed as I'm not as familiar with Orient, however I recently saw this on instagram and feel it could be the next big hit for the brand, a "Baby" Pro Saturation style diver:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BeAWGU2FFuF/









I have no information on the specs, though I do see it's beginning to become available online (Singapore websites), etc.

Does anyone have any other information, or pics if they already own it? Personally I'm a huge fan of this design, but could never buy the Pro Sat due to it's size. This, at just over 43mm (?) seems quite doable, though I wonder if it's built as robust as it's bigger brother!

EDIT: Some stats pulled from Skywatches:

Orient Automatic Watch RA-EL0002L00B RA-EL0002L
Descriptions :
Band: Stainless steel case and bracelet
One-way rotating bezel
Glass: Sapphire crystal
Screw caseback
Screwed-down crown
Diameter 43.40mm 
Thickness 13mm
Water resistant: 200m
Dial: Blue
Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 40N5A Made in Japan
Self-winding & Hand-winding movement
(Second Hand halt mechanism)
Enhanced shock proof
22 jewels
21600/hour vibrations
Power reserve indicator, Date indicator


----------



## GTR83

Very interesting. I don't have any info I can add to the discussion. But that blue dial is beautiful and if it's anything like the usual Orient blue then it will be mesmerizing.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

ahonobaka said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed as I'm not as familiar with Orient, however I recently saw this on instagram and feel it could be the next big hit for the brand, a "Baby" Pro Saturation style diver:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BeAWGU2FFuF/
> 
> View attachment 12812417
> 
> 
> I have no information on the specs, though I do see it's beginning to become available online (Singapore websites), etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any other information, or pics if they already own it? Personally I'm a huge fan of this design, but could never buy the Pro Sat due to it's size. This, at just over 43mm (?) seems quite doable, though I wonder if it's built as robust as it's bigger brother!
> 
> EDIT: Some stats pulled from Skywatches:
> 
> Orient Automatic Watch RA-EL0002L00B RA-EL0002L
> Descriptions :
> Band: Stainless steel case and bracelet
> One-way rotating bezel
> Glass: Sapphire crystal
> Screw caseback
> Screwed-down crown
> Diameter 43.40mm
> Thickness 13mm
> Water resistant: 200m
> Dial: Blue
> Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 40N5A Made in Japan
> Self-winding & Hand-winding movement
> (Second Hand halt mechanism)
> Enhanced shock proof
> 22 jewels
> 21600/hour vibrations
> Power reserve indicator, Date indicator


Same here. Love the look and design, but concerned about the size. Any additional info esp. Lug to lug length would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## jdmfetish

great idea
but 2 mm smaller than the current 300 sat diver 
I had one it needs to be 40.5 mm 
than you would have a sweet piece


----------



## A MattR of Time

Too bad it has the crappy Seiko style diver extension and not a ratcheting extension.


----------



## valetchrome

That's a great looking piece. Orient will definitely score with this. Would also appreciate any info on the l2l length of this as well.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Oh oh. Something else for me to want.


----------



## allanzzz

Wished it went all the way down to 38 or 40.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

43.4 mm is a "baby" now..?


----------



## WichitaViajero

Look great! I would also be interested to know the l2l measurement


----------



## guspech750

ahonobaka said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed as I'm not as familiar with Orient, however I recently saw this on instagram and feel it could be the next big hit for the brand, a "Baby" Pro Saturation style diver:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BeAWGU2FFuF/
> 
> View attachment 12812417
> 
> 
> I have no information on the specs, though I do see it's beginning to become available online (Singapore websites), etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any other information, or pics if they already own it? Personally I'm a huge fan of this design, but could never buy the Pro Sat due to it's size. This, at just over 43mm (?) seems quite doable, though I wonder if it's built as robust as it's bigger brother!
> 
> EDIT: Some stats pulled from Skywatches:
> 
> Orient Automatic Watch RA-EL0002L00B RA-EL0002L
> Descriptions :
> Band: Stainless steel case and bracelet
> One-way rotating bezel
> Glass: Sapphire crystal
> Screw caseback
> Screwed-down crown
> Diameter 43.40mm
> Thickness 13mm
> Water resistant: 200m
> Dial: Blue
> Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 40N5A Made in Japan
> Self-winding & Hand-winding movement
> (Second Hand halt mechanism)
> Enhanced shock proof
> 22 jewels
> 21600/hour vibrations
> Power reserve indicator, Date indicator


This is sexy

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## allanzzz

A quick check, its about USD$435 in Singapore
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/orient-automatic-watch-ra-el0001b00b-ra-el0001b.htm


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Is it actually a saturation diver as in helium safe? Or is just meant to look like one?


----------



## jjohn73

Really digging this. I too stayed away from the pro Sat 300 due to it’s size. I look forward to learning more about this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

These look great, finally a decent traditional bezel on a cheaper orient diver with an insert.
The Mako xl's bezel is ok except for the actual edge which could be better, the makos and rays have those little cut out bits which im not a fan of, i really dislike the all black bezels and untraditional bezels they use on their m'force etc, FINALLY a decent bezel on an orient! obviously counting out the great bezel on the sat diver, that looks a beauty.

These look nice, not a fan of two tones but these look cracking, these are the EL0003B.
Logo and writing looks great down the bottom too, very nice watches and at 43.4mm thats absolutely perfect for me.
Case looks a really nice design, lovely crown at 4, nice hands, theres a lot to like about this watch.
Well done orient, these will be a big hit imo















EL0003B


----------



## Galaga

The one with the gold
Bezel is the pick of the lot.


----------



## Kosmo5

Could've been a real contender if they actually fulfilled the midsize description 41-42mm at most. 44ish mm is still too big for most people looking for a baby version.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CO5 said:


> Could've been a real contender if they actually fulfilled the midsize description 41-42mm at most. 44ish mm is still too big for most people looking for a baby version.


That hadn't hurt the sales of the very similarly-sized Seiko Turtles

If the lug to Lug distance on this it short enough the profile of the watch looks very very wearable for most people










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## james_027

Case comparison with skx could me nice

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Still too big at 51mm lug to lug...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_027

itsajobar said:


> Still too big at 51mm lug to lug...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this l2l official? Then it is a large watch

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

james_027 said:


> Is this l2l official? Then it is a large watch
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I typed the model number in google search, which brought me to orient global site that has specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

james_027 said:


> Is this l2l official? Then it is a large watch
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Here's the link to Orient's website for the blue model:
https://www.orient-watch.com/Collections/ORIENT/Sports/ORIENT:-Mechanical-Sports-Watch/p/RA-EL0002L

Official specs are 43.4mm diameter with a lug to lug of 51mm. Love the look of this watch but I agree that at 40 to 41mm with a 47-48mm it would have made it a better fit for smaller wrists. I guess your still stuck with the Ray or Mako if you want a 41.5mm Orient. Probably too large for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

I'm a big fan of the OS300... Currently own three of em, Black 1st gen, Red and White dial 2nd gen.

I'm looking forward to seeing a side by side with the OS... I might be in for a blue dial, or if an orange or yellow dial show up..


----------



## Tricky73

I’m liking this! Would be tempted to pick one up as a new beater to give my SBDX001 a break


----------



## james_027

Hoping anyone who has this can make a review 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom66

my wrist circumference is 170mm


----------



## allanzzz

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*

Really nice, only if my wrist is 17cm instead of 15cm. Hopefully they release one with the same design but at 40mm.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

@tom66 please give a full review if you can!


----------



## tom66

ahonobaka said:


> @tom66 please give a full review if you can!


sorry, my English language is minimal


----------



## brandon\

tom66 said:


> my wrist circumference is 170mm
> 
> View attachment 12888759
> View attachment 12888761


What is the lug width?

Please say 22mm......


----------



## Memento Vivere

I just picked up the two tone version. Really good looking diver, probably the best looking in their current lineup. 

I agree the size is still too large, but oh well - that’s how Orient rolls these days. The Saturation diver is thematically appropriate as a big in your face watch, but this has a svelte look which would work best at 42mm. I’d go a step further and wish for 20mm lugs as I personally think 22mm is too large on most divers below 45mm, but I know most of you prefer 22mm. 

Regardless, I’m interested enough to buy it. Just hoping it wears notably smaller than the Sumo - which I’m doubting at this point. We’ll see.

One other thought; don’t get too hung up on wrist size / watch size. I’ve seen very tiny wrists pull off huge watches. It’s really just an internal hang up worrying about such a thing, and I wouldn’t let it keep me from trying a larger watch than I’m comfortable with so long as it’s not comically large (43.5mm isn’t comically large). I feel like some people hold themselves back from watches they may end up enjoying because they’re too worried about their wrist size, but every diver wears differently and you’ll never know unless you try it.


----------



## EHH

Just ordered the black dial version from Sky Watches, too good of a deal to not try one.


----------



## Memento Vivere

EHH said:


> Just ordered the black dial version from Sky Watches, too good of a deal to not try one.


Yeah I got a great price from Creation. Not sure the level of quality to expect here; was originally thinking Sumo caliber but I'm not so sure considering what I just paid. I see a lot of them hanging around $500 but based on the current cheapest prices available that seems way too high.

Maybe more of a Samurai equivalent?


----------



## bigcat44

Ordered a black one yesterday from SKYWATCHES. Have been looking at the M-FORCE but their just a little to big for my taste. I also like the crystal is AR coated.


----------



## james_027

Looks good, now i cant decide between this and the baby turtle

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom66

Hi Brandon,

The lug width 22mm

I have an Orient Mako II watch too.
The Orient RA-EL0002L00B is of a higher quality, its size is proportional and my thin wrist is also ideal.


----------



## james_027

tom66 said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> The lug width 22mm
> 
> I have an Orient Mako II watch too.
> The Orient RA-EL0002L00B is of a higher quality, its size is proportional and my thin wrist is also ideal.


What is your wrist size? My is 6.25, could you recommend it to me?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom66

I've already answered your question, in an older post ;-)

"my wrist circumference is 170mm"


----------



## clusca

Since I don't like wearing watches on bracelets, do anyone has some photos of this watch on leather strap or NATO? It'll be nice to see if it matches cause the watch is pretty tempting


----------



## EHH

I just got my black dial version of this. Without a doubt the best $300 watch I have ever owned. I have owned 3 saturation divers and this is on par with them. Outer part of bezel seems the same, insert is not as nice as the sat but good. Crown I think was borrowed from the m force models but still nice. The clasp looks the same as Seiko divers but the wet suit extension stays stiff with the main portion of the clasp. This is much better because it does not say down and look awkward on the wrist. Also love the brushed steel hands. I would post pics but hit my attachment limit.


----------



## IronHorseWar

EHH said:


> I just got my black dial version of this. Without a doubt the best $300 watch I have ever owned. I have owned 3 saturation divers and this is on par with them. Outer part of bezel seems the same, insert is not as nice as the sat but good. Crown I think was borrowed from the m force models but still nice. The clasp looks the same as Seiko divers but the wet suit extension stays stiff with the main portion of the clasp. This is much better because it does not say down and look awkward on the wrist. Also love the brushed steel hands. I would post pics but hit my attachment limit.


Do post them when you can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Would this accept say an isofrane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Creation is out of the black version but still has the blue one. Can the black version be found anywhere else? That blue is stunning based on a youtube video I watched. but I'm up to my eyeballs in Blue Seiko Divers. 

Not a knock to the Orient but this looks very similar to the Deep Blue Nato 300. I can't be the only one who thought this considering the watch is described by a You Tuber as a larger SKX. And looking at it from all angles in the video, I'd agree to a point.


----------



## EHH

Only thing I find similar to the skx is crown location and crown guards. Quality is far superior to the skx . Deep blue is more of a copy of the skx's in my opinion. I have owned 3 mm300s and tons of skx's. For the money this blows them away. For the size it wears great. I got mine from Sky Watches, I think they are sold out now.


----------



## jjohn73

EHH said:


> Only thing I find similar to the skx is crown location and crown guards. Quality is far superior to the skx . Deep blue is more of a copy of the skx's in my opinion. I have owned 3 mm300s and tons of skx's. For the money this blows them away. For the size it wears great. I got mine from Sky Watches, I think they are sold out now.


Agreed, I see the Deep Blue NATO's as a larger SKX with updated movement and sapphire. This new Orient looks to me like a baby saturation diver. Kinda like seiko did with the turtle, orient is making a mini. Not that this is a small watch, but it's smaller than the Saturation diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuego

Just got the Blue baby “OSD” it’s a beaut! It seems to be as robust as the Sumo, love the blue dial and bezel. The bracelet is comparable again to the Sumo and much better than the turtle reissues. Will take comparison photos with the PADI Turtle, and the sbdc 055 PADI


----------



## WOXOF

Having now seen "real" photos of the watch, I have two critiques. 

First, I wish the seconds hand had a red tip or something to make it stand out. That's a great feature that I love about my Mako USA first generation, and the of course the Rays and regular Makos that have it as well (but I despise the non-lumed Mako second red tip hand. Why Orient?!). I think the seconds hand just blends in with the dial too much on this model, and all the hands seem to be stolen from the Mako USA. I think that would explain the large gap between the minute hand and the chapter ring. 

Second, I wish Orient had done their applied logo on this model. I love the Orient logo, and the 3-D variant looks amazing with how much detail it has especially considering Orient prices. It seems this is just an applied paint logo, but I could be wrong. 

Either way, looking forward to seeing some comparison pictures!


----------



## Memento Vivere

This watch is staggeringly good. It's very close to the quality of the Saturation Diver, startlingly close in fact. Hands down the best watch from Orient in some years. This deserves to be a huge hit, I'm extremely impressed.


----------



## EHH

That black and gold looks awesome.


----------



## bricem13

An orange variant would blow everything away

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

This watch looks very good. I may have to buy this one even though I just bought an Orange RayII last night. I'm such a sucker for blue watches. A quick question about the bracelet, is it split pins, pin and center collar or pin and end collar?



Fuego said:


> Just got the Blue baby "OSD" it's a beaut! It seems to be as robust as the Sumo, love the blue dial and bezel. The bracelet is comparable again to the Sumo and much better than the turtle reissues. Will take comparison photos with the PADI Turtle, and the sbdc 055 PADI


----------



## Rocat

EHH said:


> Only thing I find similar to the skx is crown location and crown guards. Quality is far superior to the skx . Deep blue is more of a copy of the skx's in my opinion. I have owned 3 mm300s and tons of skx's. For the money this blows them away. For the size it wears great. I got mine from Sky Watches, I think they are sold out now.


To me, visually the crown location and the case shape from above gave it an SKX vibe.

Any one have the black version yet to post?


----------



## Memento Vivere

EHH said:


> That black and gold looks awesome.


FWIW, this is one of the nicest looking two tones I've ever seen. Coming from a guy with a 16803 Sub...


----------



## Memento Vivere

One more shot with indoor lighting. Watch is just screamingly good looking guys...









Total home run from Orient.


----------



## AceRimmer

Some thoughts. Love the case back. Lume seems comparable to a Turtle. Slightly less glare then a Turtle (do we know if these have AR coating?). Crystal is slightly recessed from the bezel. I wish the power reserve or date was on the left side so the dial was a bit more balanced. I also wish the Orient logo was silver instead of white. I think it would have looking smashing with the silver of the hands and markers. Screwing down the crown doesn't feel quite as nice as my Turtle. However, the crown wobble that many M-Force divers had seems to be gone. Mine is running about +12 seconds per day.

Chapter ring IS misaligned. Relax... I'm kidding. Fit and finish seems excellent. In my opinion this is a LOT of watch for what I paid ($317 from Creation). The watch did arrive in an M-Force branded box which I suspect isn't correct. I'm glad I took the plunge because I suspect that prices won't drop much. It's basically a Turtle/Samurai with a sapphire crystal and without the Seiko quality control issues. I think Orient has a winner here.


----------



## EHH

There is definitely inner AR coating and mine seems nicely applied. Alot of times when I wear polarized glasses you can tell if it is poorly applied. Looks perfect on mine. I think I will pick up the black/gold also. One nice difference for me is the longer lug to lug compared to an skx. Skx seems more cushion cased compared to this. I have my black model on a NATO and it wears great. My sat divers we're too big for natos.


----------



## Fuego

Rocat said:


> This watch looks very good. I may have to buy this one even though I just bought an Orange RayII last night. I'm such a sucker for blue watches. A quick question about the bracelet, is it split pins, pin and center collar or pin and end collar?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Blue baby "OSD" it's a beaut! It seems to be as robust as the Sumo, love the blue dial and bezel. The bracelet is comparable again to the Sumo and much better than the turtle reissues. Will take comparison photos with the PADI Turtle, and the sbdc 055 PADI
Click to expand...

It has a pin and center collar. it's a pain to resize because of it and the pin is a bit soft so it has a tendency to bend


----------



## Rocat

Thanks Fuego, much appreciated.


----------



## gkirle

Hello guys.

I just received mine today.
Bought it for 311$. I believe that there is no better diver for this amount. I have a sumo and used to have a Certina ds action as well so I will make a new post after wearing this for some days.

First impressions:
Very good bezel action
NO alignment issues
Bracelet better that sumo's
Wears a bit small for 43.5 I think, which is not bad, but I am used to my 45.5 PO
Very good finish


----------



## clusca

clusca said:


> Since I don't like wearing watches on bracelets, do anyone has some photos of this watch on leather strap or NATO? It'll be nice to see if it matches cause the watch is pretty tempting


I couldn't resist to order this diver but wasn't decided which version to go for. I've made some kind of simulation and will answer my question myself  Forgive me the quality, I am not a PS master, although it gave me a little view on how those three guys look on leather. Finally I ended up ordering the one that a few days ago I wouldn't even think of


----------



## Rocat

The black and gold one then?

If I get this watch, it will be the blue one all the way.


----------



## Memento Vivere

@Gkirle

I disagree wholeheartedly that the bracelet on this is better than a Sumo. It's probably my only point of criticism - that I find the bracelet on this to be very "meh." I would argue the Sumo bracelet is far superior and more refined.

Never good to assume, but you might be conflating weight with quality. It's definitely heavier being a 22m bracelet and that's sort of a common subconscious misconception for a lot of people.


----------



## clusca

Rocat said:


> The black and gold one then?
> 
> If I get this watch, it will be the blue one all the way.


Exactly. That is going to be my first "twotone". Until now I considered two tone watches as cheap and tacky but things are changing 
I also love blue as far as we talk about watches but already have couple of them, hence my decision.


----------



## gkirle

Memento Vivere said:


> @Gkirle
> 
> I disagree wholeheartedly that the bracelet on this is better than a Sumo. It's probably my only point of criticism - that I find the bracelet on this to be very "meh." I would argue the Sumo bracelet is far superior and more refined.
> 
> Never good to assume, but you might be conflating weight with quality. It's definitely heavier being a 22m bracelet and that's sort of a common subconscious misconception for a lot of people.


Hello my friend,

That can be true indeed. In any case I believe that both watches could certainly benefit from a better bracelet. I believe that they are both somehow mediocre. 
In any case as I owned the certina ds diver for a few years I can certainly say that this one had a much much better bracelet than both Seiko and Orient.


----------



## Rocat

clusca said:


> Exactly. That is going to be my first "twotone". Until now I considered two tone watches as cheap and tacky but things are changing
> I also love blue as far as we talk about watches but already have couple of them, hence my decision.


One can never have too many blue watches. lol


----------



## ccoffin1333

I do like the baby sat. I've owned the saturation diver and loved it and i a m-force. I wish the minute hand was longer. My sat diver had the old hand set and were the perfect length. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak

hi guys im interested in this watch, i just want to know if this watch is just new release from orient? because i just saw someone selling this model way back 2015 with same model reference no.


----------



## gkirle

wappak said:


> hi guys im interested in this watch, i just want to know if this watch is just new release from orient? because i just saw someone selling this model way back 2015 with same model reference no.


I believe this is a brand new model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak

gkirle said:


> I believe this is a brand new model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


saw this from other thread, the seller posted the watch way back 2015, i believe its the same model.

PhilippineWatchClub.org ? Login


----------



## erekose

wappak said:


> hi guys im interested in this watch, i just want to know if this watch is just new release from orient? because i just saw someone selling this model way back 2015 with same model reference no.


It's brand new.


----------



## bricem13

Blue sold out everywhere at reasonable price... (CW and skyW). 

Any other place?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## clusca

I asked CW whether they expect black ones any time soon and was adviced I check on their website every so often, so maybe they will have it again.


----------



## Jaybop

clusca said:


> I asked CW whether they expect black ones any time soon and was adviced I check on their website every so often, so maybe they will have it again.


I emailed skywatches they responded today saying will get more orient stock mid april and to check then


----------



## brandon\

Orient USA is calling it the Triton.


----------



## brianwsch

can anyone do a side by side with a ray or mako?


----------



## james_027

brianwsch said:


> can anyone do a side by side with a ray or mako?


+1

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

This new model seems to be a clever continuation of the M-Force collection. The Triton looks to me a mix between Ray II and M-Force 2011, so I would have named it M-Force Ray or Ray USA Scuba Edition. I think the only downside is still relatively large size with 43.5mm. I think that building this watch with a 41 or 42mm case would have cannibalized some Mako USA 2 sales, but Mako USA is only available in the US, and US is not larger market for Orient than EU. 

I personally would pass on this watch. The reason is because:
- I had M-Force 2011 and Titanium, loved both and know what to expect from the Triton
- I currently have Mako USA 2
- I want to try the Saturation Diver, so watch fund saving needs to continue growing

For those who already bought the watch, I think you are getting better value for the money than I will get when I buy the Saturation diver.

Cheers!


----------



## MacInFL

This watch just caught my attention. Rec'd an email from Orient USA yesterday announcing it. This is definitely on my "to buy" list. Like others, would have preferred a 40-42mm case but 43.4 is definitely doable with a diver. Given the features and Orient's attention to detail, a street price under $400 is very competitive. Checked both Creation and Skywatches - OOS. Probably a good thing, went on another BBBB (Bulova Bargain Buying Binge) so discretionary funds are not quite so discretionary at the moment!

The Mako Pepsi was my first automatic diver and I was hooked. Repeating the obvious, the Orient blue dial is "mesmerizing" as another poster noted.


----------



## cabfrank

I just got the email about these. I think they will be great, like an OS300 Jr.


----------



## MacInFL

Just joined the "club". Stumbled upon a deal on ebay on the gold accent RA-EL0003B00B. After Creation and ebay discounts, it was $241 delivered. The OP's blue dial version would have been my first choice but could not resist at this price. So much watch! Can't say I have been this excited over a watch since finding my KonTiki Date.


----------



## EHH

I just put my black dial version on the sales forum if someone is looking for the black dial version


----------



## Mekanikal

I really like this watch. Too bad it's out of stock everywhere it was sold for cheap.


----------



## erekose

I have been looking at this one for a couple of months here in Japan. Ironically it's more expensive here though easy to get. I just bought a slew of limited and special edition Seikos though and need a break...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Well, that was a quick sale.


----------



## MacInFL

clusca said:


> Exactly. That is going to be my first "twotone". Until now I considered two tone watches as cheap and tacky but things are changing
> I also love blue as far as we talk about watches but already have couple of them, hence my decision.





Rocat said:


> One can never have too many blue watches. lol


As posted earlier, even though the blue dial would be my first choice, did not hesitate for a moment on the $241 deal for the two tone yesterday. Being an unrepentant dive watchaholic, even while going thru check out, knew that I would also be buying the blue dial eventually if this one met my expectations, especially being an Orient blue dial which is in a league of its own compared to other blue divers. Also, as another poster suggested, if Orient releases an orange or yellow dial, then all resistance would evaporate...

Just rec'd note from Creation, watch shipped by DHL Express, expected delivery is Tues. Hmmm, wife will be home all that day...pulling out my "Honey do's" list and will be busy over this weekend.


----------



## London006

I went for the black version. I am very pleased with it. I have fancied an OSD for a while, but was weary of the size and weight. This has the good looks and JIS specs, but without the bulk of the OSD. It wears smaller than one would expect, more like a 42mm. I love it!


----------



## MacInFL

Rec'd the new Orient today. It arrived in an "M-Force" case. Took about 20 minutes to size (I have tools). Removed 4 sizing links to fit my 7.25" wrist. Should accomodate up to a 9" wrist. Yes, it is pin and collar which is not a problem, just need to pay attention. I'll post a mini review after a couple of weeks but initial impression this is both a very nice watch and a great value, too. I've never handled a Seiko Sumo but have several of the Turtle re-issues...the Orient gets the nod, here. A higher grade of finish.

There have been some concerns regarding size. Unless you are very small frame, I wouldn't let case and L2L dimensions stop you. I don't know that I would say it wears small but it is very comfortable on my average wrist. This is a substantial yet very manageable watch. However, once on your wrist, you will feel the weight.

No regrets at this time. This is nice stuff! I would post pics but looks like WUS is having challenges at the moment. Will post later.

*UPDATED *with photos:


----------



## gkirle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*

Beautiful watch. Where are you guys finding these for sale? Ive seen a few places and prices are all over the place...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*

I believe Watches88 has them in-stock.

watches88. ORIENT Diver's 200M Mechanical Power Reserve RA-EL0002L


----------



## gkirle

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*



Akimbo said:


> Beautiful watch. Where are you guys finding these for sale? Ive seen a few places and prices are all over the place...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got it from creation watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*



gkirle said:


> I got it from creation watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently? They've been out of stock for a while.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gkirle

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*



Fujoor said:


> Recently? They've been out of stock for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Not really. Got it at 20/2.


----------



## jjohn73

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*



gkirle said:


> Not really. Got it at 20/2.


When your waiting on something, it sure feels like it takes longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clusca

I am still waiting for mine from CW. Almost forgotten I had ordered one


----------



## jjohn73

clusca said:


> I am still waiting for mine from CW. Almost forgotten I had ordered one


You must have got an order in before they could show they were sold out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clusca

I placed the order long before they were sold out. I chose the delivery by "snail mail". It took them almost two weeks before they send it out.


----------



## jjohn73

Good, so it’s enroute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Hot damn this watch excites me just as how the skx did. Imma buy it in oct for my birthday! 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## khfishn

Fuego said:


> Just got the Blue baby "OSD" it's a beaut! It seems to be as robust as the Sumo, love the blue dial and bezel. The bracelet is comparable again to the Sumo and much better than the turtle reissues. Will take comparison photos with the PADI Turtle, and the sbdc 055 PADI


How is the lume on this watch?


----------



## tom66

I have a Mako II (FAA02002D) watch.
Orient Triton is brighter.


----------



## mi6_

tom66 said:


> I have a Mako II (FAA02002D) watch.
> Orient Triton is brighter.


Any chance you could post a top down shot of the Mako next to the Triton? Just curious to see the size difference. Thanks!


----------



## tom66




----------



## cabfrank

Great picture. The size difference is less than I expected.


----------



## mi6_

cabfrank said:


> Great picture. The size difference is less than I expected.


Yeah I thought it would be way bigger. Thanks for the pic tom66!


----------



## clusca

Finally got it from CW. Watch itself is really nice, worth every penny I paid. Here on temporary strap, eventually will end up on much nicer one:


----------



## Easilyamused

I've been contemplating whether or not to get the Triton or the Mako USA II. Do you guys think its worth the price increase? I mean, how much is the gap really between the F6922 and the 40N5A movement in quality?


----------



## cabfrank

It's an excellent question. I've been wanting the Mako USA for a long time, still do, but now it has competition. I will wind up with one or the other (both?) eventually, but the decision is harder. I'm not sure about the movement difference. I have multiple Orient's, and from my experience, either movement will be great. The most obvious difference is the power reserve meter.


----------



## Fujoor

Finally got mine!









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily

cabfrank said:


> It's an excellent question. I've been wanting the Mako USA for a long time, still do, but now it has competition. I will wind up with one or the other (both?) eventually, but the decision is harder. I'm not sure about the movement difference. I have multiple Orient's, and from my experience, either movement will be great. The most obvious difference is the power reserve meter.


The size difference is very significant. The aesthetics of the Triton are also more tooly.


----------



## lucad983

I love the look of it. Too bad it's very hard to find...but really an amazing watch


----------



## cabfrank

Very true. I was only talking about the movements. Someone asked how different they were. Definitely size and overall aesthetics are also very different. They are both great watches. Choosing will be difficult.


----------



## mrwomble

*Re: "Baby" Pro Sat Diver: EL0001B00B/EL0002L00B*



Fujoor said:


> Finally got mine!


That looks lovely, a very striking blue.


----------



## Vasily

Fujoor said:


> Finally got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Is this photo edited in any way? I've never seen the blue come out like this in previous photos or videos I have seen. It always looks much darker. Had I thought it might look like this in the light, I may have gotten it over my black one. But I do love my black one.


----------



## Vasily

lucad983 said:


> I love the look of it. Too bad it's very hard to find...but really an amazing watch


I don't understand what you mean by this. You can buy it from Orient's website with a coupon code (typically in mid/low $400) and watches88 has it for $439.


----------



## jjohn73

Back in stock at skywatches as well, but now instead of “special price” of $319 it’s $429 

At $319 I’d bite, at $429 I’ll wait. This watch may never come back to those “early” prices. I’ll wait and see, until I can’t stand it anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

One more. Can't stop wearing it.


----------



## Fujoor

Vasily said:


> Is this photo edited in any way? I've never seen the blue come out like this in previous photos or videos I have seen. It always looks much darker. Had I thought it might look like this in the light, I may have gotten it over my black one. But I do love my black one.


Of course. All my pictures are edited. Would say its an accurate blue though. In daylight it does look like this


----------



## MacInFL

jjohn73 said:


> Back in stock at skywatches as well, but now instead of "special price" of $319 it's $429
> 
> At $319 I'd bite, at $429 I'll wait. This watch may never come back to those "early" prices. I'll wait and see, until I can't stand it anymore


Same here...have been regularly checking that site since early March. Disappointed to say the least when it finally came back in stock but with over $110 price increase. I sent them a note to confirm the new pricing. They replied that their supplier had increased their costs due to the high demand for the watch. Like you, I will wait to see if it comes down. Saying that, when I first became aware of the watch, felt that it would be a winner for Orient if price came in around or under $400. I also have a SBDC031 Sumo black dial...and I would be hard pressed to say which is the better value (assuming the price point is around $400). When priced in the low $300's, there is nothing that I am aware of that matches the new Orient.


----------



## Vasily

It's not a $300 watch for the quality it is and the features it has. I think the $400 range is appropriate. I don't like that Orient is so heavily discounted already. Not just for the devaluation of the brand, but it makes it seem like an Invicta-type racket.


----------



## Fujoor

Vasily said:


> It's not a $300 watch for the quality it is and the features it has. I think the $400 range is appropriate. I don't like that Orient is so heavily discounted already. Not just for the devaluation of the brand, but it makes it seem like an Invicta-type racket.


I agree. I also waited hoping for the price to come down ... buuut I didn't have the patience and bought it for around 410 usd (from amazon.jp).


----------

